# KSP Scripting for Sound Design Library



## kunst91 (Aug 13, 2015)

Hello KSP scripters...

I'm learning programming for the first time (starting with python as an intro language), and now that I'm getting the basics I'm starting to work on KSP scripting in kontakt. I do some sound design for trailers and am trying to put together kontakt instruments of the sounds I've created.

This would not at all be for commercial purposes, just a personal thing to make my workflow a little easier. I'm wondering if anyone has advice on where to start in terms of useful scripts (be it knobs and faders for kontakt effects/eq, gate sequencers, round robin). It seems like there are so many possibilities with scripting, I'm just trying to hone in on some of the most useful options.

Thanks!


----------



## Reegs (Aug 13, 2015)

A few ideas come to mind. You can classify them into a few groups, each focusing on a different aspect of KSP. Here's a few prototypical examples with their underlying focal points. All I ask is that you send me a copy of your instrument if it turns into the next DX7 

1. Group control of parameters. Merge your engine and group controls of reverb, delays, filter cutoffs and more into a single SPACE Bigknob. With this one, it's a good exercise for getting to learn how to route knobs and specify parameters to make KSP talk between the user and Kontakt effects engine. See also things like filters on multiple groups.
2. Glitch randomizer. Get some ambient sounds into separate groups and based on a few parameters you set from the instrument panel, have it alter speed, pitch, number of notes played, etc. Exercise in MIDI commands and getting a feel for the underlying ticks/timing system.
3. Risers. CCs can do funny things to pitch. KSP can control CCs. Big Bob's math library can be used to make equal power crossfades and other things that are tricky to do in KSP otherwise.
4. Synthesizers. KSP has the ability to alter sample start time, and with the rest of its effects bin you can make a very CPU-inefficient granular synthesizer. Get your hands on a few sine wave samples and you can build a few other synths too. The new GUI allows display and interaction with a waveform and its slice points. 
5. An arpeggiator is an essential element of the aforementioned synth and fun to play. KSP lets you work with table displays in the GUI, and they are handy for setting up arpeggio intervals, sequences, timing, or velocity profiles.

Hope these help! Also check out the unlocked factory scripts for a wealth of inspiration.


----------



## kunst91 (Aug 13, 2015)

Reegs said:


> A few ideas come to mind. You can classify them into a few groups, each focusing on a different aspect of KSP. Here's a few prototypical examples with their underlying focal points. All I ask is that you send me a copy of your instrument if it turns into the next DX7
> 
> 1. Group control of parameters. Merge your engine and group controls of reverb, delays, filter cutoffs and more into a single SPACE Bigknob. With this one, it's a good exercise for getting to learn how to route knobs and specify parameters to make KSP talk between the user and Kontakt effects engine. See also things like filters on multiple groups.
> 2. Glitch randomizer. Get some ambient sounds into separate groups and based on a few parameters you set from the instrument panel, have it alter speed, pitch, number of notes played, etc. Exercise in MIDI commands and getting a feel for the underlying ticks/timing system.
> ...



Really helpful, thanks!


----------

